
KDevelop 5.3 released - jrepinc
https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-530-released
======
zanny
Its a bit of a sleeper but I find Kdevelop to be the by far best Python IDE
out there. Theres some arcane magic in its code completion, semantic
highlighter, and ability to somehow find documentation from the ether that
nothing else can compete with.

~~~
no_wizard
Ever try PyCharm by jetbrains? It’s also pretty amazing and works on Linux.
They have a neat feature where it will deep link into online documentation and
it’s fully customizable. I’m just wondering how it compares

~~~
nickserv
I've used both and PyCharm wins for me. Much better ergonomics for handling
projects, and some very useful plugins like the DB browser. The pay for
version also has support for Django.

However, I'll give Kdevelop another go with the latest version and see if it's
improved since last time (about 2 years ago).

I have to do some PHP sometimes (don't judge!) and it would be great to only
have one IDE for both. Jetbrains PHP + Python is a bit too much to spend IMO.

~~~
purerandomness
You could get the flagship product, Intellij IDEA, which gives you Java, PHP,
Ruby, Python, Rust, Go, JS and all the other languages JetBrains has plugins
for.

------
rerx
How does KDevelop compare to Qt Creator as a general purpose C++ IDE?

------
adobeeee
They have a rust plugin too

